

Programming Language Zoo: Tiny language implementations in OCaml - mbrubeck
http://andrej.com/plzoo

======
DanielStraight
Fascinating. I'm impressed at how small some of those are. I'm somewhat
inclined to do the same thing with Python/pyparsing once I learn more about
it.

